# Artic Silver Question. Does it go bad with time?



## loki993 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a syringe of arctic sliver that I used in a build about 6 years ago. I was wondering if it was still good to use or should I just get more?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

It doesn't really go bad, but the stuff can settle out of solution. You'll want to open up the container from the back and stir the stuff up with a clean metal object before using it.

Or just get new TIM. I like AS5, but with my most recent CPU install I used MassCool Shin Etsu, and the stuff is working as well as AS5 does, without needing time to cure. I've also heard good things about OCZ Freeze, IC7, and MX-3.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

AS does get quite thick as it ages but I assume it's still good. I prefer ARCTIC COOLING MX-3.


----------



## Hack7 (Jan 4, 2008)

Phædrus2401 said:


> It doesn't really go bad, but the stuff can settle out of solution. You'll want to open up the container from the back and stir the stuff up with a clean metal object before using it.
> 
> Or just get new TIM. I like AS5, but with my most recent CPU install I used MassCool Shin Etsu, and the stuff is working as well as AS5 does, without needing time to cure. I've also heard good things about OCZ Freeze, IC7, and MX-3.



I've been using the OCZ Freeze and it seems to work very well.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I still like the Artic Silver Paste, but this issue is kind of like the Chevy vs. Ford issue.....personal preference..... as long as you stay with one of the major brands, it should work for you.


----------

